# Leistungsstarke Notebook-Lautsprecher ohne eigene Stromversorgung?



## Rayne (5. Januar 2007)

Kann mir jemand leistungsstarke externe Notebook-Lautsprecher empfehlen? Wichtig ist auch, dass Bässe halbwegs sauber rüberkommen und sie keine extra Stromversorgung benötigen.

Bis jetzt sind mir die hier aufgefallen: http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-20-USB-Notebook-Lautsprecher/dp/B000B5OA78

Danke!

Rayne


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2007)

wenn du bei "keine eigene stromversorgung" das ganze wegen mobilität machst, dann is USB auch nicht so dolle, da die boxen dann rel. viel strom vom akku des laptops ziehen. 

ansonsten: ich kenn die boxen nicht, aber für den preis und bei dem hersteller solltest du schon was bekommen, das kein müll ist  


wären auch betteriebetriebene was für dich? dann schau mal nicht bei zubehör für PCs, sondern bei zubehör für hifi / MP3player usw. - evtl. gibt es da welche, die auch mit batterie laufen.


----------



## Rayne (5. Januar 2007)

Sind nicht wirklich für unterwegs. Batterie will ich nicht. Strom möchte ich auch nicht, da an vielen Orten zu wenige Steckplätze zur Verfügung stehen und so viele Kabel sind auch unpraktisch.

Rayne


----------



## vinc (5. Januar 2007)

Also basslastige aber ohne ext. Stromversorgung wirst nicht finden. Da musst du einfach nen Kompromiss eingehen. Vielleicht sind ja solche mobilen mp3 Player LS-Systeme was fuer dich. Fuer sowas wuerd ich aber in ein Elektrofachhandel gehen um dort die Dinger mal anzuhoeren.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2007)

Rayne am 05.01.2007 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind nicht wirklich für unterwegs. Batterie will ich nicht. Strom möchte ich auch nicht, da an vielen Orten zu wenige Steckplätze zur Verfügung stehen und so viele Kabel sind auch unpraktisch.
> 
> Rayne



naja, test sie halt mal, wenn möglich...

aber zu viele kabel? stell dich nicht so an...       packst halt noch nen kleinen stecker ein um aus einer steckdose 2 zu machen, und ob nun neben den eh vorhandenen audio- und dem stromkabel des notebooks noch ein weiteres stromkabel verläuft - also bitte, als ob das was ausmachen würde...  


du musst auch bedenken, dass du bei USB einen teil des preises abziehen musst für den enthaltenen soundchip, d.h. im grunde sind das keine 50€-, sondern 40€-boxen, rein klassenmäßig...


----------



## Rayne (5. Januar 2007)

Herbboy am 05.01.2007 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Rayne am 05.01.2007 17:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hab mir jetzt immer die Boxen von nem Kumpel ausgeliehen und mich hat es jedesmal aufgeregt, wenn ich noch zusätzlich hinter den Schrank krauchen musste, um diese anzuschließen. Und im schlimmsten Fall fehlt der benötigte Steckplatz und ich muss noch ne Verteilerleiste rauskramen 

Rayne


----------

